# dart frog supplementation



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

ok so reading many feeding links i discovered that there's many ways you can feed your frogs (ex every day,3 times a week etc..)...i also hear that supplementation(vitamin and calcium with D3) should be used for every feeding.....so i was wondering do u just sprinkle both supplements at the same time on the feeder insects??...sprinkle half with one and the other half with the other?....does it depend on how often you feed the frogs???( ex feed frogs every day and alternate the supplements so Monday calcium, Tuesday vitamin etc..) 

im pretty confused...what do you experts do?? 

plz let me know

thanks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i mix the vitamin and calicum together in a little plactis cup (about a pinch or so each) and than tap the fruit flies in the cup also and mix them with it. than just tap the fruit flies out


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I feed daily. Just remember that everyone has their own schedules for feeding. I alternate the supplement that I used daily. One day calcium and the next herptivite and so on. I've read somewhere in one of the longer threads on this topic that mixing the two can have some unfavorable side affects.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

it can? ive never heard that. like what could happen


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Ed could tell you exactly, but its something like one competes for the uptake of the other,i think its the d3 and calcium. also the vitamins will break down faster with the calcium in it.


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

what if u feed less than everyday??...like every other day or 3 times a week...how would the supplementation go with that???

thanks for the help


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

besides vitamin and calcium some keepers use paprika to keep the frogs colors nice and bright..how would that work??...would u just sprinkle paprika on top on the calcium and vitamin on the insect??..seems a lil too much supplementation for every feeding(too much supplementation is bad for any animal...right?)..are there other things that help with the frogs colors???

still confused


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

There are a lot of answers to this question,
and everyone does a little something different..
depending on what you are trying to achieve.. such as
Breeding frogs you can figure out routines that
will help them breed...

But a safe bet would be to use Rep-Cal with Calcium & Herptivite 
you mix them at the same time (pinch of each).... and you can do 
either everyday, every other day or every 2-3 days... really depends..
if they are younger froglets i would feed them everyday..
Adults every couple days.... Some people also cycle in
other supplements such as Dendrocare once or twice a week
just to mix it up.... paprika is used, but a better option is NatuRose
powder which will help with certain colors such as yellows
and reds ?.... But this stuff has been discontinued so whats
out there now is the last of it....

Hope this helps 

Justin


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

NatuRose??..why has it been discontinued?.....yea i realize the feeding of my future frog will greatly depend on the species, age and old habits...honestly...i would prefer not to feed everyday....making it a hobby more than a chore....but only time will tell....i was reading about black jungle and how they dust their feeder insects with paprika for every feeding over the calcium and/or vitamin supplementation(depending on how often they feed them).....ill try things out and see what works out the best

thanks Justin!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

CYAN Cyanotech Discontinues Production Of NatuRose; Focuses On Natural Astaxanthin Production

The company is discontinuing the production of NatuRose to concentrate mainly on the production and marketing of natural astaxanthin...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Check this out, and all the other "related videos", they will answer a lot of your questions, it's pretty much what i do, fruitflies 3x a week and alternate dusting them with dendrocare(vitamins) one time and repcal the next YouTube - How to Feed Poisonous Dart Frogs : Dusting Food for Poisonous Dart Frogs


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

oh ok i see thanks....well im not sure what i am going to do...i guess ill figure it out when the time comes...i like the idea of mixing the powders but there is some controversy to it...

YouTube - How to Feed Poisonous Dart Frogs : Dusting Food for Poisonous Dart Frogs

he sais not to do it lol

idk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The answers to these questions can be found in the following thread link http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...-do-you-dust-your-frogs-food-supplements.html 

this thread can also be found in the Popular Food and Feeding thread in the beginning of this forum. 

Ed


----------

